
Show HN: Pandora – Instant key-value storage for your projects - jcbages
https://getpandora.dev/
======
summitsummit
why not a json store service or redis

~~~
jcbages
Hi! great question!

I'd say that compared to redis you can get started faster with pandora. I'm
not an expert in redis but IIRC you'd need to do the setup/configuration which
is what I'm trying to avoid with pandora by getting ready-to-use services
pretty fast.

Also, compared to a JSON store service, pandora is kind of similar at the
moment. However, in pandora you can have more control over your service by
configuring permissions about which operations are public or private or even
disabled. Also, you can use a custom domain and pandora will generate the SSL
certificate on the background so you can have your own service under your own
domain and with custom permissions.

Let me know if this answer your questions and if you have further
questions/feedback :)

